# Game 42: Celtics (17-24) vs. Wizards (18-21)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics play the Washington Wizards at the TD Banknorth Garden in Boston, Massachusetts on Wednesday, January 25th, 2006. The game will be at 7:30 EST and will be televised by FSNE.

The Washington Wizards' last game was against the Memphis Grizzlies, *L*, 82-93 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics' last game was against the New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets, *W*, 91-78* (*boxscore*)*.

 The Boston Celtics' last game against the Washington Wizards was on January 7th, 2006, *L*, 103-102* (*boxscore*)*. The Celtics lost at the hands of Gilbert Arenas' two free-throws with 3.5 seconds left.

The Washington Wizards have somewhat disappointed this season with a record of 18-21 through the first 39 games of the season. Expectations were high for this team in the off-season even with the loss of Larry Hughes (to Cleveland Cavaliers through free agency) and Kwame Brown (to Los Angeles Lakers in exchange for Caron Butler and Chuckey Atkins). The Wizards, while not performing terribly, have yet to met these expectations. Led by Gilbert Arenas, their explosive and exciting point guard, the Wizards have a decent starting lineup. Starting off with Arenas, who is a terrific scoring point guard who can efficiently hit volume jumpers and also dribble-penetrate with the best of them, the Wizards can score. At the shooting guard position, Caron Butler starts. Butler has always reminded me of a Paul Pierce-lite player. He can shoot and draw fouls from penetrating. Jared Jeffries is a 6'10" small forward who uses his extraordinary height advantage to rebound and block shots. At the power forward position is perhaps the Wizards most disappointing starting player in Antawn Jamison. Jamison is also a very good scorer and he is versatile as he can play either a post game or a face-up game. Brendan Haywood, their starting center, is a decent rebounder and post defender who is excellent rotating to the weak-side to block and stop dribble-penetration.

 The Wizards and the Celtics are both 3-2 in their last five games. The Wizards are 7-12 away and the Celtics are 13-8 at home. The Wizards score 100.4 points per game and give up 100 points per game while the Celtics score 99 points per game and give up 101 points per game.

The probable starters for each team:













*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes







Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*

*Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*

Please visit the *Washington Wizards Forum Game Thread**!*


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Banks is gone?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I missed it.

What happened? Did they announce a trade?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Kendrick Perkins' offensive ability > Amare Stoudemire's offensive ability.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> I missed it.
> 
> What happened? Did they announce a trade?


Well not really...

They had the shoot around, then Banks disappeared into the locker room...a few minutes later he came back.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Kendrick Perkins' offensive ability > Amare Stoudemire's offensive ability.



Agreed. Amare hasn't showed anything this year.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow, the 2nd foul called on Perk was awful.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins out to the bench for a phantom call (his second foul). Al Jefferson is in the game. Perkins has looked great so far. He is hitting his shots (a nice turnaround hook shot and a dunk after Pierce drawed his defender away), rebounding (two rebounds plus like two tips to Delonte West), and passing (a nice assist on a fast-break).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Delonte West has been acting two timid. He faked out Gilbert Arenas with a simple up-fake and has a clear lane to the hoop but passed the shot up to Ricky Davis at the corner perimeter for a nice three-point shot.

LaFrentz has been sort of active on the offensive boards, tipping the ball and keeping it alive so that Delonte can retrieve it. Good shooting for the C's.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

:rofl:

Al, before making his move, had the ball in one hand and pulled up his shorts with the other...then he traveled...again.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics lead the Wizards by ten points (29-19) at the end of the first quarter.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#0e3764">*WASHINGTON WIZARDS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gilbert Arenas, PG</td><td>12</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jared Jeffries, SF</td><td>9</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antawn Jamison, F</td><td>11</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Caron Butler, SF</td><td>11</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brendan Haywood, C</td><td>10</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio Daniels, PG</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Ruffin, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>9-22</td><td>0-2</td><td>1-3</td><td>4</td><td>8</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>19</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>7</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>10</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>11</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>11</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>4</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>12-21</td><td>2-5</td><td>3-3</td><td>4</td><td>12</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>29</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Scalabrine hits a 28-footer.

:laugh:


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

:eek8: :eek8:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow.

Delonte total bricks a three-point shot in front of his parents (off the side of the back-board).

Pierce steals the ball, ending a Wizards fast-break, and passes to Delonte underneat the hoop who is challenged by Perkins' man. Delonte passes to Perkins for the nice reverse two-handed dunk.

Ball movement.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Wow. We were up by 11 as soon as I got home. I put the game on and all hell breaks loose...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Wow. We were up by 11 as soon as I got home. I put the game on and all hell breaks loose...


Thanks a lot, the Wizards came back.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Thanks a lot, the Wizards came back.


I'm just bad luck. I won't watch the first 3 minutes of the third, and we will see what happens.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics up two at the half (39-37).



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#0e3764">*WASHINGTON WIZARDS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gilbert Arenas, PG</td><td>20</td><td>2-10</td><td>0-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jared Jeffries, SF</td><td>15</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antawn Jamison, F</td><td>19</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Caron Butler, SF</td><td>19</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">3</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brendan Haywood, C</td><td>19</td><td>6-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio Daniels, PG</td><td>9</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Donell Taylor, G</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andray Blatche, F</td><td>3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Ruffin, PF</td><td>5</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>15-41</td><td>0-4</td><td>7-13</td><td>7</td><td>20</td><td>10</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>7</td><td>37</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>19</td><td>2-6</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>18</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>17</td><td>2-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>19</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>10</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>10</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>13</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>7</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>16-40</td><td>3-10</td><td>4-5</td><td>8</td><td>25</td><td>12</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>9</td><td>11</td><td>39</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I thought you guys were joking about Delonte's parent being here. That's cool.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> I'm just bad luck. I won't watch the first 3 minutes of the third, and we will see what happens.


That didn't work. I guess we just suck tonight...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> That didn't work. I guess we just suck tonight...


No, you've done your damage.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice dunk by Delonte!

Pierce missed his dunk :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wizards, Celtics, defense? WTF?

62 all at the end of 3. I have a feeling that Kobe scored more points a few days ago than either of these teams will tonight.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't care what the score is as long as we win...

Is it just me, or has Pierce kinda...sucked the last few games, scoring wise...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

What the hell is Doc doing?

Greene
Allen
Pierce
Scalabrine
Blount

:curse:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh wow!

What a move by blount.

Fakes, drives, dunks...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

:rofl: 

MARK BLOUNT!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Now Blount thinks he is a superstar. Trying to fake, drive, and dunk again, but he threw the reverse lay in off the front of the rim...:rofl:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Scalabrine for 3!!! ...Haha wow


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice passing!

4 man fast break, Blount finishes with the dunk...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Blount Dunk


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Aqua....Please tell me you got that Pierce dunk?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Aqua....Please tell me you got that Pierce dunk?


I have it.


(Well not really, but you told me to tell you)


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

WOW!

Pierce has missed 6 STRAIGHT free throws...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I have it.
> 
> 
> (Well not really, but you told me to tell you)


That was mean...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> [21:36] Lanteri87 (Lanteri): the refs are still in washington's pocket


Sigh, Lant's right. What are the odds of getting screwed twice in the same month, vs the same team by the refs?

Very good if you're the Celtics.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Hey Pierce,how about Freethrow 101??


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Yes, we're back to Blount and Raef.
Thanks Glen.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

How is that a flagrant on Raef? He hit his arm and he fell down and they make it a flagrant.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

CanteriWalker said:


> Hey Pierce,how about Freethrow 101??


That is a very good idea...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> How is that a flagrant on Raef? He hit his arm and he fell down and they make it a flagrant.


He's a Celtic...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

My fourth quarter thoughts.

Early on, I was impressed by Mark Blount's finishing ability around the basket. Antawn Jamison was killing us though (he has four three's in the second half).

Later on, the Celtics are blowing it. Bad calls (the call on Scalabrine on the fast-break) coupled with idiotic plays (Scalabrine pushing off after a free-throws), missed free-throws (Pierce missing six in a row), and mental lapses (Delonte's turnover; Blount's conitnuous turnovers) are costing us this game.

Raef's flagrant was just a terrible decision. Please do not tell me he did not mean to strike the face. It was not a block attempt. It was a thuggish move.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce is the truth

no need for any punctuation


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Awww Aqua...Please?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

How about THAT dunk?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Mike: "86-85! Six-nothing run by _Paul Pierce_!"

:rofl:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> How is that a flagrant on Raef? He hit his arm and he fell down and they make it a flagrant.


Try face.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Awww Aqua...Please?


This baby?

http://s56.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2U8H07EJT80PL2T6GOBZ7RNRHJ


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I.love.perkins!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Eight straight misses.

Celtics ball though.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Eight straight misses.
> 
> Celtics ball though.



no he hit 2 in between...2 for his last 10...id rather have shaq on the line right now


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Did he missed those throws on purpose?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wizards with the Buzzer Beating win?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

CanteriWalker said:


> Did he missed those throws on purpose?


It would seem so...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce highlights


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Deja-****ing-Vu


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Another close game heartbreaker?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> Deja-****ing-Vu


That's exactly what I was going to say...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Deja vu. 

Ricky didn't even touch him.

Perk fouled him. Ricky didn't.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

****ing ridiculous


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

robbed again...even nba.com has the game 87-87 end of 4th


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

What a terrible play off the timeout. 

Inbound it to Ricky when he's open at the top of the key for christ's sake. Don't pass it to Pierce so he can shoot a turnaround fallway from the baseline from 3.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Who cares really about the final play?

The Celtics threw this game away with two minutes left in the game even though the Wizards gave them every opportunity to win. Add in the questionable calls by the refs, and you have a loss. This team is pretty bad in the fourth quarter of close games.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

**** this.Maybe we should kick our mascot from the court,then we'll become LUCKY again.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

We've only won three out of four for the first time this season, so Glen Rivers thinking:

"Now that I've accomplished that remarkable feat with Al and Perk, I think I'll sit them tonight and let Mark Blount, Raef LaFrentz and Brian Scalabrine play some."


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

:rofl: @ Tommy

Mike: "Tommy, do you have anything to add?"

Tommy: "Boo."


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> :rofl: @ Tommy
> 
> Mike: "Tommy, do you have anything to add?"
> 
> Tommy: "Boo."


Haha. He's worse then a little kid after tough losses...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Lousy teams lose close games.

5-13 from the stripe for Pierce? The hell?

And please, please, PLEASE tell those FT's you me P didn't miss more crucial FT's. Please.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Lousy teams lose close games.
> 
> 5-13 from the stripe for Pierce? The hell?
> 
> And please, please, PLEASE tell those FT's *you me P* didn't miss more crucial FT's. Please.


Am I the only one who thought that was Greek?

Also, did Orien Greene forget where the bench was? What did he do this game that made him 1) play as much as he did 2) play in the final minutes


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Arenas got fouled 3 times on that last play...please don't whine like your boy Tommy...I had to suffer through his broadcast on League Pass. BTW, stop cheating with you amplified noise.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Am I the only one who thought that was Greek?


What I meant to say was, please tell me P didn't choke FT's again. That's pretty much his MO.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

One on One said:


> Arenas got fouled 3 times on that last play...please don't whine like your boy Tommy...I had to suffer through his broadcast on League Pass. BTW, stop cheating with you amplified noise.


Tommy is the man, don't speak his name in vain on the Celtic's board...

And as far as him getting fouled, maybe. They were touch fouls that were not being called all ****ing game, but go figure, it results in the C's getting ****ed in the ***, so let's call it...


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

One on One said:


> Arenas got fouled 3 times on that last play...please don't whine like your boy Tommy...I had to suffer through his broadcast on League Pass. BTW, stop cheating with you amplified noise.


LoL I agree with this, Arenas was clearly fouled on the last play, not so much the last game. Anyways you guys should be complaining about Pierce's bad FT shooting 5-13, refs gave him plenty of oppertunitys also.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Big Mike said:


> LoL I agree with this, Arenas was clearly fouled on the last play, not so much the last game. Anyways you guys should be complaining about Pierce's bad FT shooting 5-13, refs gave him plenty of oppertunitys also.



refs are not supposed to decide a game like that...ive seen much MORE contact go uncalled...nevermind at the end of the game


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

KingHandles said:


> Haha. He's worse then a little kid after tough losses...


Indeed. He had his big lips poked out just like a spoiled brat. He's supposed to be a professional.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

The last play was a foul by Ricky or Perk either way but the call on Scalabrine was a bad call, read the rule book, there was no possesion so that call was wrong. Either way though, the Wiz should never have been in a position where they COULD win that game, we should have put them away and we didn't and so we lost....our fault in the end.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

IMO there was a foul on Davis as he bumped him. I'm just wondering if the Celtics could have put anybody else on Arenas on that play, because if I were the Celtics I would rather have Arenas taking a jumper than driving to the lane. Ricky Davis can be a good defender when he wants to but clarly Arenas's quickness created a mismatch.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Indeed. He had his big lips poked out just like a spoiled brat. He's supposed to be a professional.


Or maybe, being a former Celtic himself, he still feels such an attachment to the team that he takes losses just as badly as the players themselves do. Being "unprofessional" is why he's awesome.

Tommy > You.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

One on One said:


> Arenas got fouled 3 times on that last play...please don't whine like your boy Tommy...I had to suffer through his broadcast on League Pass. BTW, stop cheating with you amplified noise.


Arenas got fouled three times on that play? By what? the wind?

Perkins has fouled him, yes, but the call was not on Perkins so that's irrelevant. The foul was called on Ricky Davis who did not touch him...at all.



P-Dub34 said:


> What I meant to say was, please tell me P didn't choke FT's again. That's pretty much his MO.


Now it makes sense. 



sagebrush said:


> Indeed. He had his big lips poked out just like a spoiled brat. He's supposed to be a professional.


He is? He played for the Celtics, he coached the Celtics, he won rings with the Celtics, so he's supposed to be an Anti-Celtic when he commentates a game?

No sir, if I wanted unbiased game calling I'd listen to the radio or the national broadcast...or get NBA League Pass and watch all the away games with other commentators.

You can blame Tommy for a lot of things, but loving the Celtics is a no-no.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Arenas got fouled three times on that play? By what? the wind?
> 
> Perkins has fouled him, yes, but the call was not on Perkins so that's irrelevant. The foul was called on Ricky Davis who did not touch him...at all.



Gilbert on the game



> "He (Davis) bailed me out a little bit," Arenas said. "Because then I'd have had to try and create and finish over a big man, which I probably would have done."


http://www.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/recap/[email protected]


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

f22egl said:


> Gilbert on the game
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/recap/[email protected]


Somehow I believe nobody in the whole world would have said:

"No it wasn't a foul, the stupid refs bailed me out. I want to thank them. Ricky didn't even touch me."

I like his cockiness though.


----------

